# cannot be resolved to a type - jsp



## Gism0 (23. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Einbindung einer Javaklasse eines anderen Projekts in mein WebProjekt.

hier der Fehlercode:


```
23.04.2012 14:08:58 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP: 

An error occurred at line: 11 in the jsp file: /index.jsp
Ranking cannot be resolved to a type
8: <body>
9: 
10: <%
11: Ranking rk = new Ranking();
12: String[][] daten = rk.ZuweisungRanking();
13: %>
14: 


An error occurred at line: 11 in the jsp file: /index.jsp
Ranking cannot be resolved to a type
8: <body>
9: 
10: <%
11: Ranking rk = new Ranking();
12: String[][] daten = rk.ZuweisungRanking();
13: %>
14: 


Stacktrace:
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.DefaultErrorHandler.javacError(DefaultErrorHandler.java:92)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.ErrorDispatcher.javacError(ErrorDispatcher.java:330)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.JDTCompiler.generateClass(JDTCompiler.java:439)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:356)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:334)
	at org.apache.jasper.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:321)
	at org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:592)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:328)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:313)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:260)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:293)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:859)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:602)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:489)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Der dazugehörige Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Testprojekt 1</title>
</head>
<body>

<%
Ranking rk = new Ranking();
String[][] daten = rk.ZuweisungRanking();
%>




</body>
</html>
```


da ich kein Package aus meinem projekt gemacht habe, habe ich es mit eclipse sowohl als jar als auch direkt das Projekt eingebunden.

zu sehen hier:

Da die Anhang Funktion grade nicht Funktioniert binde ich das mal als Link ein... 






Verzweifelte Grüße aus Hamburg


P.S. Hab bisher nur Lösungen mit Package gefunden. Geht es nicht ohne?


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2012)

*verschoben*



> P.S. Hab bisher nur Lösungen mit Package gefunden. Geht es nicht ohne?


Nein, natürlich nicht.

Denke du solltest erst ein paar Erfahrungen in Java sammeln bevor du dich an JSPs wagst, sonnst wird aus der Verzweiflung noch Frust


----------



## Gism0 (23. Apr 2012)

Hallo maki, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Leider steht das erstmal mit den Basics beschäftigen im moment nicht zur Option. 

Aber ich Bastel mir gerade ein Package und probiere dann das, was ich in den anderen Threads zu dem Thema gefunden habe.


Gruß

Gism0


P.S. für weiter Tips und Hinweise bin ich natürlich immer offen


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2012)

Meine Tipps werden vielleicht nicht gefallen 

- Keine dt. Bezeichner verwenden, wird sosnt zu schlimmsten Denglisch (zB. getArtikelNummer)
- keine Scriplets in JSPs verwenden ([c]<% .. %>[/c]), wird sonst ein riesiger Verhau in den JSPs aus Java, JavaScript, CSS und HTML, nimm Taglibs
- am besten keine JSPs mehr verwenden, sind bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen (Spring-MVC) veraltet 

Da wären noch mehr, aber für den Anfang genug Stoff zum nachdenken.


----------

